# Solved: wireless router speed decrease...from 54mbs to 1mbs



## pfunk_40 (May 30, 2003)

i connect to the internet through a netgear wireless router. up until yesterday, i have had NO problems whatsoever with my connection or speed. however, yesterday and today, i have noticed an unbelievable slowdown in speed. i used to always consistantly get 54mbs, and now i only get 1mbs. there have been absolutely NO changes in service or any change in my computer configurations. what could be responsible for the dramatic decrease and how can it be fixed? i am baffled because it still says that i have a very good/ excellent signal strength connection, it's just the speed. i have not changed any of the router settings either. any suggestions you may have would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## masterjim (Apr 14, 2007)

Any other computer on your network can hog your bandwidth. Maybe your neighbors are piggybacking on your router. Is it secure?


----------



## pfunk_40 (May 30, 2003)

absolutely secure...
and the desktop is getting the normal download speeds that it usually gets. it's only the wireless connection. there are no other devices attached to the router. it's the router... it says 1mbs where it used to say 54mbs.

any other ideas?


----------



## Jakbrud (May 18, 2004)

make sure the router is set to only accept 802.11g signals. You might have a 802.11b device on the network slowing down the throughput. Also, make sure you have the latest firmware for your router.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Check the router logs to see if someone else is using that signal.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You might also change the router channel, perhaps someone just got their new wireless network and is stepping on your signal.


----------



## pfunk_40 (May 30, 2003)

i heard a high pitched humming noise coming from the router so i boutght a new one...(same exact router , same exact version). after installation, i configured the router the exact same way i had the previous one. it works perfectly now with no issues. the router had just crapped out,...which i thought was weird because it was only about a year old. i also found that weird because i was still picking up a signal with excellent reception. it was just the speed. it was obviously a broken hardware issue. problem resolved.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Only a year old, it should have been under warranty...


----------

